# Dead Bees Inside



## rlw4342 (Aug 6, 2010)

I checked my bees today, via the observation window, and found that in one hive there is a large accumulation of dead bees. I have three TBH's still in their, and my, first year, so I'm still not sure what to expect. The hive that has the dead bees is actually the one with the largest population, of my three. We've had unusually cold weather, for NC, over the past few weeks, so they have all been basically contained to the hives not for the past 3 weeks or so. Maybe they just can't fly them out like the see to do very consistently in the summer? I actually thought this robust hive had too many bees going into the winter, at least compared to the other two? Maybe nature is just taking it's course, but I was concerned that the dead bees accumulating under where the others are currently clustering might be a problem? I don't see any weather above 50 degrees on the horizon, so I don't want to offer to go in and give them any help. Could anyone share if I should have concerns about the decaying of the dead bees? this hive also had more active brood going into cold weather than the other two. There seems to be many more active bees than the other two, so I'm not concerned about anything catastriphic going on?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Relax. The bees sound like they are doing well. They will take care of the issue when it warms up. You just be worried about too much condensation.
The dead bees won't be a problem if the mosture level of the hive stay in a heathy level. there will always bee some deadsters in winter. They are the workers that were near then end when winter came.

Bees usually do fine by themselves. Our problem is wanting build a house that we want them to live in. In winter, if they have food and dry living conditions they will be fine.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

The Old Alabama Guy is right. If you've a city of 50,000,some will die and if it's to cold to go out they will not decay too rapidly. This is not the bees first year, just yours, so they've been doing it for a while now.
Take a deep one and observe.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Took a look at my hive (first year) and had about twenty or so dead bee's just below, what I like to call, their landing pad! I bought died until I reread where it is normal for this to occur. Should be alright !


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What is a large number of dead bees? How large?

A large number of dead bees MIGHT be trouble. I'm surprised nobody has discussed in any depth winter feed, mites, or any number of other things that cause winter losses.

Without information, how can this hive be diagnosed as "fine".


----------



## rlw4342 (Aug 6, 2010)

It is hard to say exactly how many dead ones have accumulated, but I would say several hundred. However, as I mentioned earlier, this hive had a lot more bees than my other two, going into the cold weather, and their existing population still remains much larger than the other two. So, I'm hoping the excess quantity is just nature's way of reducing the excess population??


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Worrying won't do much to improve a thing. It's not the number of dead that matter, it's the number alive! Since he can't open the hive at this time there's not much he can do, is there? Yes, he could feed, but then his syrup may freeze and his thread is about his girls not flying out. He mentioned his worry about the dead, so I thought that is what the issue was, not starvation. He could lift the back of his box to "weigh" but then it's not about food, and he's a newbie so how could he "know" if they have enough food? He could thump the side to listen to the sound to determine if there's a loud enough buzz to make sure the living are large in number. 
So I guess you are right, he could do all that, but without opening the hive, which he can't do, worrying won't do a thing for him.



Oldtimer said:


> What is a large number of dead bees? How large?
> A large number of dead bees MIGHT be trouble. I'm surprised nobody has discussed in any depth winter feed, mites, or any number of other things that cause winter losses.
> Without information, how can this hive be diagnosed as "fine".


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

LenInNorCal said:


> Worrying won't do much to improve a thing. It's not the number of dead that matter, it's the number alive! Since he can't open the hive at this time there's not much he can do, is there? Yes, he could feed, but then his syrup may freeze and his thread is about his girls not flying out. He mentioned his worry about the dead, so I thought that is what the issue was, not starvation. He could lift the back of his box to "weigh" but then it's not about food, and he's a newbie so how could he "know" if they have enough food? He could thump the side to listen to the sound to determine if there's a loud enough buzz to make sure the living are large in number.
> So I guess you are right, he could do all that, but without opening the hive, which he can't do, worrying won't do a thing for him.


X2 Len! Just what I was thinking!


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

misslechunker said:


> X2 Len! Just what I was thinking!


Your tag line is great. I needed that this morning. Thank you, Missile Chucker; I see your work helped you meet God and I pray you helped others meet Him as well.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

LenInNorCal said:


> Your tag line is great. I needed that this morning. Thank you, Missile Chucker; I see your work helped you meet God and I pray you helped others meet Him as well.


Absolutely! Don't even mention it :shhhh:!


----------

